# موضوع مهم جدا لكل باحث وطالب ومهندس كيفية كتابة البحوث في كتاب وبالعربي ...



## مهندس المحبة (17 أبريل 2009)

أقدم لكم أخواني الأعزاء هذا الكتاب المهم لكل مهندس وغير مهندس في كتابة البحوث لكل الدراسات وكيفية ترتيبه لكي ينال أستحسان المناقش شكلا ومضمونا إن شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع ......

http://www.mir.shrta.com/redirect/1E5H9L1X/1
أو
http://www.mir.shrta.com/redirect/1E5H9L1X/3
أو
http://www.mir.shrta.com/redirect/1E5H9L1X/17
أو
http://www.mir.shrta.com/redirect/1E5H9L1X/2​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........


----------



## يحي الحربي (17 أبريل 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكرم وبارك في جهودك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور ومنور الموضوع بوجودك ..........


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب، للتسهيل قمت بتحميل الكتاب على هذا الموقع http://sites.google.com/site/arabiclirary/ حيث انه لا يتطلب تسجيل و لا يتم حذف الملف نهائيا


----------



## نسمة النيل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكراا جزيلا اخي بارك اله فيك.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أبريل 2009)

صناعي1 قال:


> شكرا على الكتاب، للتسهيل قمت بتحميل الكتاب على هذا الموقع http://sites.google.com/site/arabiclirary/ حيث انه لا يتطلب تسجيل و لا يتم حذف الملف نهائيا


 
شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وإلى المزيد من فعل الخير والأبداع دوما ....


----------



## Abusabha musa (1 مايو 2009)

سلمت اناملك اخي على هذا الطرح


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور ...............


----------



## ESSAALNAJM (25 مايو 2009)

مكنك الله وساعدك على امور دنياك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ووالديك الرحمة والغفران ............


----------

